# Looking for Forever homes.



## JessicaRS (Jul 23, 2013)

I recently got a new kitten, I've had cats in the house- never bothered them. 
But my new two month old kitten- seems to think they are a moving target, though I don't want them to get hurt... I also don't like to lock them up in their cages all day. 
So I hate to see them go, but I hope someone will open up their home for these two loving male rats and give them the love and attention they deserve. 

I LIVE IN NEW OXFORD PA 17350 !

Re-Homing Fee $5 dollars for one. $10 for both. 
Cage $20 dollars.
Large Softwood bedding $15 

Any of these prices are negotiable. I just want a loving home for them.
717-339-6134 Is my cell
And [email protected] is my Email. 
































Harley is in the first and third picture
And Doppey is in the second picture.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't take them but I just wanted to let you know that pine and cedar bedding is very unhealthy for rats. It can cause a ton of health problems. I hope you are able to find good homes for them, but please make sure that whoever takes them knows not to use that bedding!


----------



## JessicaRS (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been using the bedding for five months, I only use a little bit and it hasn't bothered or harmed them a bit. Most pet stores I've seen with rat's use this bedding.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree don't use the bedding it isn't healthy for any rats and pet stores use it but most pet stores use the same shavings for all their pets and don't bother to use safe bedding for each animals if you want to use shavings use aspen shavings. You might not see any problems but their are lots of long term problems and repository infections that they can get from the pine shavings it's the oils and dust from the shavings that aren't safe. Please use different shavings sense your trying to rehome them and the pine could cause problems for the rats with their new owners. Good luck re homing them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Sadly I have girls but I am 2 hrs away, in philly. I would be able to meet and transport though. My two kittens are enthralled by the rats but leave them alone with the help of a squirt bottle  sorry you feel the need to rehome. Try local craigslists? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Try craigslist or look into local shelters. I wish I could help out but am too far away.
And please, get them off that pine. At least make sure their new owners are aware not to use pine if you can't afford a switch right now. The dust and oils WILL cause long term problems. Pet stores generally take very shoddy care of the animals, that's why they were on pine in the store.


----------



## JessicaRS (Jul 23, 2013)

I will make the switch. For now I have the cage full of ripped uncolored newspaper. I heard the color ink was bad for them? Is this true?
I'm a lover of rats but I am definitely a new one at this. But thank you all for the news flash.


----------

